

Should our client (a startup) buy SoftwareEngineeringAcademy.com for $350? - larrys
http://www.softwareengineeringacademy.com

======
creativityland
It's long, but if you guys have seacademy, or sea.com then it makes sense.
Otherwise, no :\

~~~
larrys
What is your opinion of the value if not $350?

~~~
kls
from a SEO stand point it is a decent name, From a branding standpoint it is
not good. It's probably worth a ballpark of what they are asking.

